# 3-1 self change box???



## lye wi her (Jan 7, 2008)

Gents

I have a Gardner 5lw with a 3 to 1 self change box.

Can someone tell me in simple terms what a self change box is and how it works.

There is nothing wrong with the one I have (other than the shaft turns slowly when in out of gear?) but I would just like to know a little more about it.

regards
Darron


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Darron,
You may find this link helpful:

http://www.tb-training.co.uk/11GEARS.htm

Regards,
Dave


----------

